# No Thanks.



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow-just one. Don't do this again. If you show something you made just give the pattern source - Name of pattern, book, magazine, or whatever.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

mambrose3 said:


> Wow-just one. Don't do this again. If you show something you made just give the pattern source - Name of pattern, book, magazine, or whatever.


Will do. I don't mind helping anyone out - but this lot will deter me in the future I think.


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

bettyirene said:


> Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


Some folk are like this, just want something for nothing. You were good enough to send when asked for this pattern; I never ask for any pattern on KP, but it is not nice not to send back an appreciation comment to whoever sent the pattern out of the goodness of their heart. Perhaps your comment will arouse some folk to send you a belated source of thanks. Geraldine in UK.

:sm24:


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Photocopying a paid-for pattern and distributing it is against copyright law, even if you just give it away or send a copy or digital file. It doesn't matter whether you copy a pattern that was published in a book, or if you bought a pattern from a designer. You cannot distribute copies of that pattern.

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-distribute-copyrighted-material-for-free-such-as-books

So, if anyone asks for copies of a pattern you paid for, just say no.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Did you send the pattern through individual personal messages (PM's)? Were they supposed to reply via KP PM or did you give them an email address? If they were supposed to reply via PM on KP; then perhaps you are not receiving all your PM's. I've read several posts by some KP members complaining that they have not received their PM's. Perhaps some members didn't receive the PM with your pattern because of that issue. If it's been less than a week, you may want to give them more time to reply. Hopefully, they will see your post & send you a belated reply. Otherwise, it's a lesson learned.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Will do. I don't mind helping anyone out - but this lot will deter me in the future I think.


Betty, some people have no manners, like you, I don't mind helping anybody out, but I do expect a thankyou, if I was you I wouldn't bother here again with patterns.If they want it that bad, let 'em find it themselves x


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Some people are just plain out rude!!!

I made my own pattern for a little baby jumper, several people asked me for my pattern....I only had it written out in my rough notes that I can understand...I spent hours re-writting so it would be readable to someone else (hopefully) out of several people I sent it too I only received 1 thank you

I also said never again grrr


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nanamel14 said:


> Some people are just plain out rude!!!
> 
> I made my own pattern for a little baby jumper, several people asked me for my pattern....I only had it written out in my rough notes that I can understand...I spent hours re-writting so it would be readable to someone else (hopefully) out of several people I sent it too I only received 1 thank you
> 
> I also said never again grrr


We soon learn though don't we :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## Veronica1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ahhh I'm so sorry to hear that. Let's hope that those individuals send you a little note to explain why they didn't get around to sending a thank you.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Ditto! Has happened to me too and I absolutely refuse to send or release a pattern to anyone now. If they want it bad enough they can search for themselves and can come up with the same pattern or similar as far as I am concerned. Manners are lacking world wide unfortunately Betty. It is so disappointing!



Glenlady said:


> We soon learn though don't we :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Sharing out copies of copyrighted material this way is illegal, as was pointed out above. There's something ironic about expecting a thank you for doing something illegal IMO.

Nanamel14 can reasonably complain if people don't say thanks for a copy of _her own pattern_.


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

I have the same problems with some ungrateful people, have knitted several pieces of items for their children over the years, never heard a word from them, so I’ve stopped!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


I don't blame you for feeling this way. Ungratefulness is not pretty. :sm26:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sharing out copies of copyrighted material this way is illegal, as was pointed out above. There's something ironic about expecting a thank you for doing something illegal IMO.
> 
> Nanamel14 can reasonably complain if people don't say thanks for a copy of _her own pattern_.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Photocopying a paid-for pattern and distributing it is against copyright law, even if you just give it away or send a copy or digital file. It doesn't matter whether you copy a pattern that was published in a book, or if you bought a pattern from a designer. You cannot distribute copies of that pattern.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-distribute-copyrighted-material-for-free-such-as-books
> 
> So, if anyone asks for copies of a pattern you paid for, just say no.


Don't worry there was NO copyright on this - it was just a VERY old pattern book that I had here.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Did you send the pattern through individual personal messages (PM's)? Were they supposed to reply via KP PM or did you give them an email address? If they were supposed to reply via PM on KP; then perhaps you are not receiving all your PM's. I've read several posts by some KP members complaining that they have not received their PM's. Perhaps some members didn't receive the PM with your pattern because of that issue. If it's been less than a week, you may want to give them more time to reply. Hopefully, they will see your post & send you a belated reply. Otherwise, it's a lesson learned.


It was through the Postal system.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sharing out copies of copyrighted material this way is illegal, as was pointed out above. There's something ironic about expecting a thank you for doing something illegal IMO.
> 
> Nanamel14 can reasonably complain if people don't say thanks for a copy of _her own pattern_.


It was NOT a copyright issue.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> It was NOT a copyright issue.


That wasn't clear. All that was clear was that copies from a book were being distributed.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it's. Very unfair to pass judgements without full verifications. One only ends up hurting the feelings of a person who is.already upset. Betty is a one of the nicest snd generous person.I've had the good fortune of meeting and she knows her laws and.rules.
Annu


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When I first joined I posted an original, vintage book of Aran patterns to someone in USA. It cost me postage and the loss of my book. I thought she would be really grateful, but I heard nothing. I tried to help another person in USA who wanted yarn from a UK store called Poundstretcher. I was willing to send her a 200g ball in exchange for a similar ball from her local store. She went on-line and came up with a huge yarn order which she expected me to purchase locally and post to her. i said it was getting out of hand and withdrew my offer.

As for the copyright question. When I first joined I had no idea about copyright laws, and I'm sure the OP didn't realise her mistake.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Sharing out copies of copyrighted material this way is illegal, as was pointed out above. There's something ironic about expecting a thank you for doing something illegal IMO.
> 
> Nanamel14 can reasonably complain if people don't say thanks for a copy of _her own pattern_.


Note that the OP didn't give details about the "book". Was it beyond the period of copyright? Out of print and no longer available? A book of her own making (like a scrapbook or notebook)?

Copyright laws are very complex, to be sure. Please don't jump to conclusions about the OP expecting a thank you for breaking the law. No need to offer a verbal slap in the face.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did a good turn for all those people..it's too bad that you only received one thank you. I'm sure it was appreciated..perhaps this is a wake up call to those who request to say thank you for your time and trouble..


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Annu said:


> I think it's. Very unfair to pass judgements without full verifications. One only ends up hurting the feelings of a person who is.already upset. Betty is a one of the nicest snd generous person.I've had the good fortune of meeting and she knows her laws and.rules.
> Annu


I have never met Betty, and don't suppose I ever will,and I agree with you, she is one of the loveliest ladies I've met here on KP. and consider her as a friend across the pond :sm24:


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


I know how that feels. I posted a picture of something I made. Few people asked for instructions. I went through the trouble of posting step by step instructions of my work with pictures. Same thing, only one person expressed appreciation.


----------



## chrissih (Mar 14, 2012)

I sent a person on this forum a small loom. We had agreed that she would pay the postage. Never received even any money or a thank you. I understand your feelings.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

inishowen said:


> When I first joined I posted an original, vintage book of Aran patterns to someone in USA. It cost me postage and the loss of my book. I thought she would be really grateful, but I heard nothing. I tried to help another person in USA who wanted yarn from a UK store called Poundstretcher. I was willing to send her a 200g ball in exchange for a similar ball from her local store. She went on-line and came up with a huge yarn order which she expected me to purchase locally and post to her. i said it was getting out of hand and withdrew my offer.
> 
> So I guess everyone in the USA is lacking in manners and ungrateful???


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

molly14 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > When I first joined I posted an original, vintage book of Aran patterns to someone in USA. It cost me postage and the loss of my book. I thought she would be really grateful, but I heard nothing. I tried to help another person in USA who wanted yarn from a UK store called Poundstretcher. I was willing to send her a 200g ball in exchange for a similar ball from her local store. She went on-line and came up with a huge yarn order which she expected me to purchase locally and post to her. i said it was getting out of hand and withdrew my offer.
> ...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

This has happened to me many, many times as I tend to do this kind of thing a lot. But I figure they must have a busy life and let it go at that.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Along with lovely linens I miss manners.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree. At least a quick note and a thank you. That was very kind and generous of you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So sorry that people were so ungrateful and rude. Really appalling behavior.

Hazel


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

How rude


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Knowing Betty; she's smart enough not to send a copyright pattern. Why do people have to be so rude on here? This lady has a big heart and it angers me that not only was she hurt because of the "no thanks" for the pattern, but now someone has to make rude and mean comments and add another hurt. There are other ways of phrasing sentences and I wish that some people would learn to soften their words on here. Lord knows, life is difficult enough.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


Just so you know...sharing a copyrited pattern (most books do have copyrite) is against the law.

Not offering thanks is not nice either.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

That's just not nice to knot let you know or to even say thanks how much does it take to be polite.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Photocopying a paid-for pattern and distributing it is against copyright law, even if you just give it away or send a copy or digital file. It doesn't matter whether you copy a pattern that was published in a book, or if you bought a pattern from a designer. You cannot distribute copies of that pattern.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-distribute-copyrighted-material-for-free-such-as-books
> 
> So, if anyone asks for copies of a pattern you paid for, just say no.


I think that answer from quora.com is a very generic answer. Does that apply to international law or U.S. Law? Has the copyright expired? Many many questions to be answered before the copyright police step in. Based on the answer from quora, copying a recipe out of a cookbook and giving to someone is also a violation. So instead of jumping in and assuming someone did something illegal from a simple statement they made, why don't we just try reading the posts and respond to the OP concerns, questions or whatever and leave the legal issues to the proper authorities.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

inishowen said:


> No please don't think I meant that. It is pure coincidence that both people came from the states. I had a very good experience with an American lady. I had a broken bracelet. She said if I sent it to her she would fix it at no charge. She was as good as her word and returned my bracelet a few weeks later, nicely mended.


Sorry I read the email before my morning coffee and was feeling a bit testy. I'm sure you never meant it that way. My apologies.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

JTM said:


> Just so you know...sharing a copyrited pattern (most books do have copyrite) is against the law.
> 
> Not offering thanks is not nice either.


Copyrights don't last forever.....OP has said the book was very old. Are all the people offering "vintage" patterns online for free violating copyright laws? Maybe, maybe not. Unless a person is a copyright attorney (I know a good one that is exceptionally well paid, by the way) and has every little detail, the rest of us probably can't accurately judge. There are no "generic" or hard and fast rules that apply to every situation.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Several months ago, somebody asked for a pattern from an old Workbasket magazine. I found the pattern in the basement after several hours of hunting; I copied it and was waiting for that person to inquire about it as I said I had it and they said they would be glad to have it. I never heard from them, so never again. My time is limited and I would think somebody who was on this site would have the manners to tell me that they got it from another source. I don't mind helping out, but there is a limit when bad manners are involved.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I certainly don't plan on wasting my time and energy sending a pattern if I should ever post a pic of something. Unfortunately there are just too many people with no regard for the trouble and effort they put someone to. I also wonder if some of these people think that by asking for a pattern they are complimenting your work and really have no intention of making the item themselves. 

Please people, if you don't want it, don't ask. And if you do and the person is gracious enough to send it then have the decency to express your gratitude.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

inconsideration these days seems to be TOO common! Do it to me once.....you won't do it again!! Same thing with thank you's--or those who don't know how to say thank you. What is happening to our world of manners, proper etiquette, respect....the list goes on and on. :sm25: :sm25: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

chrissih said:


> I sent a person on this forum a small loom. We had agreed that she would pay the postage. Never received even any money or a thank you. I understand your feelings.


I would name and shame.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

It is lack of good manners. I gave 2 crib size blankets plus 2 baby sweater ,pants,hat and booties to 2 of brother in laws grand children in january and still have not heard anything from them. There will be no next time for any them!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had a message from one lady, who told me that she never received it, so maybe the others didn't receive it either. I am amazed at the amount of mail that is never delivered, and wonder whatever happens to it.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I have found that most people who truly appreciate the pattern given them do say thanks. For those who don't, I just say a prayer that, although they were not taught manners early on, they someday realize that they should learn how to say thanks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Some time back I posted something, and many people wanted the pattern for it. The ONLY way I could do this, was to photocopy the book I had, and then post it to the people.....I didn't mind doing this, and there was no charge to the people involved - it was just my pleasure to be able to do this for them. Out of all the people I sent the pattern to, only ONE bothered to let me know that they received it. I did ask the people to let me know when they received it - but nothing, and no thanks from the rest of them.......doesn't make me want to do this again.


I hate to add insult to injury, but copying printed material breaks copyright laws. You should have gotten thank you's times 12 for running the extra risk, plus their guarantees to cover your legal fees if you were caught.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry that you were treated so rudely. Have always said that please and thank you were the most important words in any language.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I hate to add insult to injury, but copying printed material breaks copyright laws. You should have gotten thank you's times 12 for running the extra risk, plus their guarantees to cover your legal fees if you were caught.


If you must know - it was a REALLY old book, put together by parents, when I was at school, and free to do with as anyone wished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glider (Oct 24, 2012)

Some people are just so rude they need to be taught some manners but it is probably to late for them. You were very nice to help them out and they should be polite enough to say they received the pattern and say THANK YOU.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for all the support that has been given to me, on this particular subject.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Kitchenergal said:


> Knowing Betty; she's smart enough not to send a copyright pattern. Why do people have to be so rude on here? This lady has a big heart and it angers me that not only was she hurt because of the "no thanks" for the pattern, but now someone has to make rude and mean comments and add another hurt. There are other ways of phrasing sentences and I wish that some people would learn to soften their words on here. Lord knows, life is difficult enough.


So do I. A lot of people quick to
Judge and try to show their superiority on here.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If you must know - it was a REALLY old book, put together by parents, when I was at school, and free to do with as anyone wished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This sounds like something special that should be preserved. Have you scanned the pages and saved on your computer (or an external hard drive or flash drive)? If you have relatives that may be interested, a digital copy would be easy to share, and save you the expense of photo copying. Sounds like an interesting book. Good for you for keeping it!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If you must know - it was a REALLY old book, put together by parents, when I was at school, and free to do with as anyone wished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didn't say I must know. I'm just trying to be informative. Copyright does not die with the death of the author, by the way. If you are insulted by being given knowledge, I'm sorry to know that, but a lot of people are.....


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

I also learned a lesson from making a baby blanket and hat for my DH's son and daughter in law. THEY never said thank you and knew that I had not bought both of them, but MADE them and especially for their baby. And, it also isn't cheap anymore to send a box in the mail. I about flipped when I found out how much it was going to cost to send the box. It was more than the blanket and hat combined! Months later, the son sent us a picture with the baby wrapped up in the blanket and the hat on and instead of saying THANK YOU, he made some flip comment about how the baby had grown! I WAS MAD and am still frustrated by it. Now that we are grandparents, would love to make more things, have a lovely sweater pattern that I know will look darling on her, but because of the way he acted and what he said, not sure I am going to even mention it and sure not going to take the time to knit a sweater for the baby because for all I know he will do the same thing over and over again! So, take heart, because it does happen and when people don't even take the time to say thank you, we wonder why we ever took the time out to make these things!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Reading the info from quora (link above) reads as though we should not even download copies of patterns onto our computers. Hello? Pattern sites often have a printer friendly download link. At least there's no conflict offering a link to a pattern site.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This sounds like something special that should be preserved. Have you scanned the pages and saved on your computer (or an external hard drive or flash drive)? If you have relatives that may be interested, a digital copy would be easy to share, and save you the expense of photo copying. Sounds like an interesting book. Good for you for keeping it!


I have no idea how to scan etc....so this was the best I could offer to the people who asked. I have three boys and they have no interest in knitting, and I know of no-one who would be interested in this ratted and tattered book - but I do love the patterns.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello Betty, 

Sorry this has happened to you, but I have had the opposite experience. Every time I have shared a pattern, I not only received a "Thank you", but several have kindly sent me a pattern in return. Most KP members are very considerate.

Kind regards,
Lilyan


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

SAMkewel said:



> I didn't say I must know. I'm just trying to be informative. Copyright does not die with the death of the author, by the way. If you are insulted by being given knowledge, I'm sorry to know that, but a lot of people are.....


Hello SAMkewel,

Out of curiousity, I have several handwritten patterns passed down from relatives. I do not know their source, some may have been from Ladies' magazines. Would these also be covered by copywrite laws?

Lilyan


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> Hello SAMkewel,
> 
> Out of curiousity, I have several handwritten patterns passed down from relatives. I do not know their source, some may have been from Ladies' magazines. Would these also be covered by copywrite laws?
> 
> Lilyan


If it doesn't state they are covered by copyright laws, I would think it doesn't apply.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Paulaross said:


> I think that answer from quora.com is a very generic answer. Does that apply to international law or U.S. Law? Has the copyright expired? Many many questions to be answered before the copyright police step in. Based on the answer from quora, copying a recipe out of a cookbook and giving to someone is also a violation. So instead of jumping in and assuming someone did something illegal from a simple statement they made, why don't we just try reading the posts and respond to the OP concerns, questions or whatever and leave the legal issues to the proper authorities.


General rule of thumb is Do Not share purchased or Free patterns. Often even Free patterns do have a copyrite. It is true that there are some very old patterns that the copyrite have expired...but unless you know for sure that copyrite is expired. Do Not copy, or share the pattern. Share only a link to pattern. It is legal to give books, but not copy the book, or patterns from the book.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Glenlady said:


> We soon learn though don't we :sm02: :sm16:


Oh yes, not again unless for a friend ☺


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I didn't say I must know. I'm just trying to be informative. Copyright does not die with the death of the author, by the way. If you are insulted by being given knowledge, I'm sorry to know that, but a lot of people are.....


But copyrights do expire after a number of years, it may vary according to where the book was published and other regulations. The OP never even said it was a published book. It may be a scrapbook or notebook. My mother had a little book of notes where she wrote down important information of all sorts. (Too bad it disappeared by the time she died.) I strongly doubt that Mom's notebook, and the scrapbooks I have created, are covered by any copyright laws.

The knowledge is not insulting, it's your language and implied attitude that are.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annieb5191 said:


> I also learned a lesson from making a baby blanket and hat for my DH's son and daughter in law. THEY never said thank you and knew that I had not bought both of them, but MADE them and especially for their baby. And, it also isn't cheap anymore to send a box in the mail. I about flipped when I found out how much it was going to cost to send the box. It was more than the blanket and hat combined! Months later, the son sent us a picture with the baby wrapped up in the blanket and the hat on and instead of saying THANK YOU, he made some flip comment about how the baby had grown! I WAS MAD and am still frustrated by it. Now that we are grandparents, would love to make more things, have a lovely sweater pattern that I know will look darling on her, but because of the way he acted and what he said, not sure I am going to even mention it and sure not going to take the time to knit a sweater for the baby because for all I know he will do the same thing over and over again! So, take heart, because it does happen and when people don't even take the time to say thank you, we wonder why we ever took the time out to make these things!


So make the sweater and donate it to a worthy charity!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Hello SAMkewel,
> 
> Out of curiousity, I have several handwritten patterns passed down from relatives. I do not know their source, some may have been from Ladies' magazines. Would these also be covered by copywrite laws?
> 
> Lilyan


Probably not, just because it would be next to impossible to track down the source. We'll wait to see what SAMkewel says. Maybe he's a copyright attorney?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Hello SAMkewel,
> 
> Out of curiousity, I have several handwritten patterns passed down from relatives. I do not know their source, some may have been from Ladies' magazines. Would these also be covered by copywrite laws?
> 
> Lilyan


Since we don't know the source, I really couldn't say. I'm not a copyright attorney, nor an attorney of any kind. I've done general research on copyright to the point that I'm aware of the general rules for things that have been in print at some point, but since these are handwritten and the source is unknown, we can only guess. Life is full of mysteries, no?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you. Manners have gone to the wayside and I see it more and more in people younger than me. I'll add, I'm not that young anymore! Lol!


----------

